# JST BOUGHT A NEW PC!!! SEEKING COMMENTS



## [flAsh] (Oct 2, 2004)

AMD ATHLON 64 3200+
ASUS K8N-E Deluxe
1 GB PC3200 Corsair Xms
2*Seagate 80GB SATA HDD in RAID 0
12X iOmega Super DVD writer
ASUS Radeon 9600XT with 128MB DDR memory
Intex Panther Cabinet
Antec TruPower 500 watt
LG 17" FLATRON E700S monitor
Logitech wireless mx duo
Creative Audigy Platinum
Creative inspire 6.1 6600


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Oct 2, 2004)

Hey!! U hv not mentioned th brand of ur floppy drive !!!   
Anyways, th sys config is gr8. How much did it cost ya ?


----------



## [flAsh] (Oct 2, 2004)

Sony 1.44 MB FDD dear KLAWand it neraly cost me 68K bucks


----------



## techno_funky (Oct 2, 2004)

man cool config 
would be a nice gaming machine


----------



## [flAsh] (Oct 2, 2004)

thanx yaar


----------



## Prashray (Oct 2, 2004)

Good configuration.


----------



## ujjwal (Oct 2, 2004)

Nice config ... care to compare it with mine in benchies


----------



## [flAsh] (Oct 2, 2004)

ujjwal said:
			
		

> Nice config ... care to compare it with mine in benchies



I am AFRAID........


----------



## arun (Oct 2, 2004)

*re : config*

ha this is my config just bought 

today

this is an upgrade

amd 3200+
msi k8n neo platinum mobo
kingston 3200 1gb ram
ati 9800 pro 128 mb (256bit)


regarding cpu it is best  and ram better than i had got xms great and graphics card u should have got 9800 pro.

and mobo msi is best although asus is reowned for quality, msi stands in shear perfomance when it comes to gaming. and asus is costlier toooo.

if u can pls post the price of this items .i wont to know wheather i had buyed cheaper or costlier one.


----------



## ShekharPalash (Oct 2, 2004)

nice specs... 

now just DOOM it...


----------



## gxsaurav (Oct 2, 2004)

Config is nice, gfx card is bad, the cofig qualifies for a high end gaming rig, but U should have gone for 6800nU, or FX5900nu or Radeon 9800 Pro, but anyway good


----------



## tarey_g (Oct 3, 2004)

nice config . why don't u put some benchmark scores . like 3dmark,dom3,farcry


----------



## Geforce (Oct 3, 2004)

This is one BIG F**KING SYSTEM. 

But !! The system deserves a top of the line card - the likes of 6800s, 9800s or even X800s.

Hey guys with the prices of 9800 falling everyday, where does the old ATI Radeon 9700, 9700Pro stand. It should now cost a lot lesser and should be a gr8 options if it's available .


----------



## [flAsh] (Oct 3, 2004)

DOn't worry I would change the GFX card soon. I had asked 4 a GeForce 6800 nU version with 256 MB, my vendor he will deliver it on coming Thursday and gave my his 9600XT which he had in stock (alongwith caution not to overclock it)


----------



## pradeep_chauhan (Oct 3, 2004)

What 68K do you play Super Loto or something? lesser mortals like me dream ok having a PC for 25-30 K .  But never the less one hell of a machine you have there which OS do you run (please say Linux) ?


----------



## Delpiero (Oct 3, 2004)

Congratulations, great config man. I like the corsair XMS memory. What is the price of Audigy Platinum?


----------



## DKant (Oct 3, 2004)

Rocker of a config!!!  Wish 68K cld just drop into my lap from the skies


----------



## theraven (Oct 3, 2004)

compared to everything
the 9600 seems like a downfall 
still well done dude. .. enjoy it while it lasts


----------



## AlphaOmega (Oct 4, 2004)

Care to post individual prices? I am particularly interested in the following:

Antec 500W PSU
12X iOmega Super DVD writer 
Corsair RAM

What price are you getting the 6800 (along with brand)?


----------



## [flAsh] (Oct 4, 2004)

i use both 64 bit versions of SUSE linux and WIndows XP 64bit and windows xp 32 bit along with XOSL boot manager.


----------



## [flAsh] (Oct 4, 2004)

Rs.9500 4 Iomega 12X DVD writer
Rs.12000 4 Corsair Ram
Rs.1200 4 Antec 500 watt PSU


----------



## blade_runner (Oct 4, 2004)

[flAsh said:
			
		

> ]Rs.9500 4 Iomega 12X DVD writer
> Rs.12000 4 Corsair Ram
> Rs.1200 4 Antec 500 watt PSU



1.2k for Antec PSU and plus there's no trupower @ 500W only 480 and 550W!! ...................No offense dude but sumthng fishy ........


----------



## Rajesh_K (Oct 4, 2004)

Sad to say, but I think you guys pay about 10k more than what we have to pay in Canada, and thats including 15% tax here.


----------



## AlphaOmega (Oct 5, 2004)

blade_runner said:
			
		

> 1.2k for Antec PSU and plus there's no trupower @ 500W only 480 and 550W!! ...................No offense dude but sumthng fishy ........



If what flash says is wrong, then how much does a 550 (or 480)W PSU from Antec cost?


----------



## AlphaOmega (Oct 5, 2004)

Rajesh_K said:
			
		

> Sad to say, but I think you guys pay about 10k more than what we have to pay in Canada, and thats including 15% tax here.



WOW! Only 10K more than Canada! India sure has progressed


----------



## theraven (Oct 5, 2004)

antec 550w psu costs ard 4-5k


----------



## AlphaOmega (Oct 5, 2004)

theraven said:
			
		

> antec 550w psu costs ard 4-5k



Yaaaaaahhhh! You got to be kidding! I wanted to buy a decent 480+W PSU, but at these prices, I will have to choose between a new GPU (that need at least 450W) and a new PSU (which, without a new GPU, will be a waste). Could anyone suggest a good 480-500 PSU that will fall under 1,500/-.


----------



## theraven (Oct 5, 2004)

dun think its that cheap
but go ask abt powersafe
its a good company and not as expensive as antec
ofcourse its no antec either


----------



## AlphaOmega (Oct 5, 2004)

theraven said:
			
		

> dun think its that cheap
> but go ask abt powersafe
> its a good company and not as expensive as antec
> ofcourse its no antec either



Thanks for the tip. I have got a few questions.
1) Are Powersafe PSUs reliable? I don't want to 'entrust' a new GPU to a PSU that can't deliver clean power.

2) What prices can I expect? I don't live in a metro, so the only way for me to get prices of hard-to-find hardware is to go to Delhi. I will be going in a few days, so any heads-up on the price will be appreciated.

3) Are you absolutely sure that Antec PSU actually cost that much?


----------



## theraven (Oct 5, 2004)

o my goodness
i just looked it up
antec true550 was rated @9750 2 months back


----------



## theraven (Oct 5, 2004)

as for powersafe i picked it up myself
a 400w one
i got a new cabinet with powersafe 400w for 2400
so u can guess the prices urself .. id say ard .... 1500-1700
ive had no problems with the brand and i think its better powersafe than generic cheaper PSU's
ofcourse all these PSU's dun have sata power connectors
u get those bridges in the market tho
for PSU with built in sata power connectors ...
well they are quite costly too .. since they are available only from bigger brands
and i havent seen one in the market yet
im quite sure some versions of antec provide this as well


----------



## AlphaOmega (Oct 5, 2004)

theraven said:
			
		

> o my goodness
> i just looked it up
> antec true550 was rated @9750 2 months back



What site do you use to check for hardware prices in India? I haven't found any worthwhile.....


----------



## theraven (Oct 5, 2004)

no site
had this magazine ..
they had used it to build a pc
so they've written 9750 for an antec true550
and this was 2 months back 
anyways there is one site
*business.vsnl.com/deltapage/price.htm
chennai prices .. but .. well close enuff


----------



## AlphaOmega (Oct 5, 2004)

*business.vsnl.com/deltapage/price.htm

Sigh,
No bad........................... BUT NO GPU PRICES!

Thanks anyway


----------



## blade_runner (Oct 5, 2004)

Actually the price for trupower has been reduced to like 6-7k i think. Its the Antec Neopower that costs 9k. Raven how's the powersafe 400W PSu, i m in the process of getting a 400W PsU either Powersafe or VIP for my power hungry 9800pro. Plz reply quickly !


----------



## theraven (Oct 5, 2004)

i would definitely suggest a powersafe
it has 2 fans ..
one that blows outside the cabinet ... ( the usual ) and another 80mm fan right on the opposite face of the first fan...
the look however is "gold" 
but well anyways it performs well enuff
no problems whatsoever like i mentioned
5-6 IDE power cables
2 floppy power cables.
+1 atx power +1 p4 auxilry 4 point power


----------



## gxsaurav (Oct 5, 2004)

Powersafe are really reliable, I had ordered one for my friend, for 2500, it works really fine & silent, came from mumbai, it's compared to Antec TruePower 430W, which I have & baught for 3.5 K, last year, powersafe are better then Antec because they are cheap & available in India, also the PSU is silent like Antec

Basically anything more then True 400 W is overkill in India, we don't have 6800Ultra ina avst quantity, & those who can buy a 6800Ultra can sure buy a 9K PSU

400W is enough to run a FX5950 Ultra or 6800nU, non overclocked


----------



## [flAsh] (Oct 5, 2004)

look alpha. I am not at all trying 2 dupe u ppl or take u 2 a ride.
I have got Antec trupower 500 in 1.2K. U can chek its website ie *www.antec-inc.com.   U will get ur self clear man


----------



## [flAsh] (Oct 5, 2004)

6800nU demands at least of a 400watt PSU gaurav. In fact all of the NV40 core based crads demand 4 this


----------



## [flAsh] (Oct 5, 2004)

Taxes r much lower in New Delhi than any where else in India. That's why the product costs much less here.


----------



## theraven (Oct 5, 2004)

@flash
dude first of all just make one post and put everything in it ... 3 posts of one line each .. 
well anyways i admist it could be a mistake ... and im sorry for sayin this .. 
anyways ur choice at the end of it

we arent sayin ur dupin anyone
but just check this as blade pointed out
*www.antec.com/us/pro_powerSupply.html
*www.theitdepot.com/pro_powerSupply.html
"NO" 500w PSU is listed there

we were only tryin to point out that maybe u were duped into thinkin it was antec .... cuz no antec costs 1.2k as of what everyone knows
yes a generic PSU of 500w would cost that much
even if taxes are lower in delhi ... a 6k psu cannot possibly cost only 1.2k
anyways if u are confident that its an antec ... good for u m8 thats a hell of a deal ...
we were just tryin to point out something MIGHT be wrong !


----------



## blade_runner (Oct 5, 2004)

Yep thanks for clearing that up raven 

@flash: All i meant was are u 110% sure that its a Antec cuz there's no trupower @500W firstly and secondly this isn't the US for the antec to be priced @1.2. The Antec 550 is price arnd 6-7k. The neopower is even more expensive.

AlphaOmega wrote:


> If what flash says is wrong, then how much does a 550 (or 480)W PSU from Antec cost?


The Antec 550 is price arnd 6-7k. The neopower is even more expensive @9k.Btw what GPU r u planning to buy ?


----------



## imgame (Oct 5, 2004)

that conifg really kicks ass and needs a better graphics card  ........i will suggest u something .....the graphics card u have right now is well enough to survive ...for some months ....don't go for 6800nu ...go for 6800gt  may be when time is ripe...say  early next year the prices will come down hugely....
may be compareable to what 6800nu is right now thats how graphics card market works ....so save some money and go for 6800gt ....


----------



## theraven (Oct 5, 2004)

lol @imgame
dude no offence but u talk like we have unlimited supply of cash 

nah but u got the right idea


----------



## [flAsh] (Oct 5, 2004)

I made a mistake its Antec trupower neo 500watt SMPS and did cost me 2.2K. Sorry 4 the blunder


----------



## blade_runner (Oct 5, 2004)

Ummm........dude there's nuthing like truepower neo ! Its only NeoPower and that too 480Watts max. Btw Antec doesnt have a single Psu rated @ 500W.


----------



## [flAsh] (Oct 5, 2004)

OOOOppppsss mistake again !!! It's not a antec trupower neo but PowerSafe 500watt SMPS. SORRY just opened the cabinet 2 see. Actually I asked 4 Antec SMPS ahead 430watt mark and he gave me Powersafe charging 2.2K. Is the cost taken correct????   
More over I just have got my MSI 6800 nU costing me 18K more ie (51000+18000=69000) in place of previous ASUS Radeon 9600XT which wud have costed me a hot 11000.  But after hearing ur comments on 9600XT I thought its better to go 4 6800nU. this Msi cards is really good. I will post scores of benchmarks later. 

 SORRY 'raven' 4 posting so frequently. It was jst a mistake, Forgive me!!!


----------



## theraven (Oct 5, 2004)

never a porblem flash
just so u know neither of us were fighting  just tryin to explain a few things
yeah the PS 500w for 2.2 k sounds like a good deal


----------



## theraven (Oct 5, 2004)

o and good judgement abt the graphics card
NOW u have a kick @$$ system


----------



## blade_runner (Oct 5, 2004)

Yeah if its the powersafe then the price is ok. How much did u pay for the 6800NU, the xfx 6800Gt comes for arnd 24k which is way better and can be oc'ed to utra speeds.


----------



## [flAsh] (Oct 5, 2004)

I payed a huge 18K 4 6800nU. It has got 256 MB ddr  clocked at 1Ghz and core is clocked at 450Mhz


----------



## [flAsh] (Oct 5, 2004)

he said MSI 6800GT wud cost me RS2400 and ASUS one wud cost me no less than 28~29K. I said a straight NO. I am not a MAD GAMER but a SINCERE consumer so I thought spending 16~18K wud b enough and jst bought an MSI 6800nU version with 256 MB. Although its not written anywhere in manual that it has GDDR3 or DDR2 but it seems to its GDDR3.


----------



## blade_runner (Oct 5, 2004)

U shud have paid 6k more and gotten a 6800GT, theres a huge performance gap between the GT and the NU. think abt it !


----------



## tejesh (Oct 6, 2004)

Hell of a power if u r serious.
My dream configuration.


----------



## [flAsh] (Oct 6, 2004)

no more money investment I am happy my PC is future proof and I wrongly mentioned core speed of Gfx card 450mhz but it is 350mhz.


----------



## gxsaurav (Oct 6, 2004)

your PC is enough, I myself recomend the MSI 6800nU, cos it is great card both in cooling & quality

Your PC will last easily till longhorn comes, then think about Upgrading, even I will be upgrading after longhorn comes


----------



## AlphaOmega (Oct 7, 2004)

So you got your 6800nU. Now how about some benchmarks (3DMark03, 3DMark 2001 etc.).

I would love to see how your system performs, espcially the 6800nU.


----------



## cooljeba (Oct 7, 2004)

nice rig m8 

..:: peace ::..
Jeba


----------



## [flAsh] (Oct 7, 2004)

ok will post the scores of benchies as soon as possible.
what's the difference between 6800nU and 6600GT. which one is better???
I just bought a special CPU cooler namely ThermalTake Venus 12. I tried OverClocking my PC.
It moved to 2.5Ghz in no time from 2.0Ghz of stock and the temp remained constant at 36C. Nice naa. My Gfx card easily went 2 375Mhz on no time and memory was at 1.2Ghz from 1Ghz. cool I liked it. But soon I reset all the tweaks to its default as I thought I wud OC it as soon as my warranty expires.


----------



## blade_runner (Oct 8, 2004)

[flAsh said:
			
		

> ]ok will post the scores of benchies as soon as possible.
> what's the difference between 6800nU and 6600GT. which one is better???
> I just bought a special CPU cooler namely ThermalTake Venus 12. I tried OverClocking my PC.
> It moved to 2.5Ghz in no time from 2.0Ghz of stock and the temp remained constant at 36C. Nice naa. My Gfx card easily went 2 375Mhz on no time and memory was at 1.2Ghz from 1Ghz. cool I liked it. But soon I reset all the tweaks to its default as I thought I wud OC it as soon as my warranty expires.



The 6800NU has 128Mb DDR memory and 12 pixel pipelines and, the GT and Ultra come with 256 GDDR3 memory and 16 pixel pipelines and are clocked higher than the NU. The TT venus is a good cooler for A64 proccys ! 

btw flash, here's a small request frm my side.....can you provide me with dealer details for the MSI 6800NU !


----------



## [flAsh] (Oct 8, 2004)

sure Blade!!! I will but in evening as my vendor got it imported from a Priya retailer in Mumbai. I hope u know Priya group r the only importers of MSI based stuff in INDIA.
I asked 4 the diff b/w 6600GT anfd 6800nU
according 2 u x800pro and 6800nU are equal??
U hav got a descent 9800pro dont u?? why 2 upgrade now, i would say u 2 wait 4 sumtime and get 6800GT or 6600ultra.


----------



## blade_runner (Oct 8, 2004)

LOL ! i got a rocking 9800pro, dont wanna uprade now.........but a frnd of mine is gonna get a new PC soon, so this info is for him.  I also searched the priya group site, had crap cards like fx5200 listed not the 6800NU so i thought of asking you. 

The 6600Gt has 8 pixel pipelines as same as the 9800pro but is clocked @ 500/1000 i think. X800pro will be slightly faster than the 6800NU in non-sm3 games due to the higher clock rates, but thats abt it. Also priya grp has a office in pune, not sure abt mumbai though !   Thats y i thought i'd ask you.


----------



## [flAsh] (Oct 9, 2004)

Ok blade nothin 2 worry. my frnd told me that if u have a vendor with whom u r havin close friendship and who deals in MSI stuff u can ask him 2 get MSI 6800nU from CyberStar, Bangalore. as 4 mumbai Priya group is havin there office. donno know there no.


----------



## idisappear (Oct 9, 2004)

Their Bombay office no. is 022-2663611


----------



## gr8prash (Oct 10, 2004)

tru that's the no.


----------



## blade_runner (Oct 11, 2004)

Ok thanks idisappear.


----------



## shaunak (Oct 14, 2004)

mortal 1: oh what a pc ..............................faint
mortal 2: 64 bit .........................................faint
etc
gr8 pc btw


----------



## [flAsh] (Oct 14, 2004)

Hey I jst got the prices of Geforce FX5900 ultraand FX5950 ultra. although Geforce5900 ultra's cost is  Rs.16000 while FX5950 Ultra costs rs 22000. Tell me if FX5950 ultra is better than 6800nU???


----------



## gxsaurav (Oct 14, 2004)

6800nU beats FX5950 easilly, both performance wise & feature wise, when the MSI 6800nU is available for 18K, Y go for FX any more, but if U have a FX5900 then stick to it for atleast 1 years, only then it will fell slow


----------



## [flAsh] (Oct 14, 2004)

then why there's such a big cost difference of rs.5000???
there must b sumthing???


----------



## icecoolz (Oct 14, 2004)

No idea as to what the price difference means cos I got my 6800 and its awesome...worth every penny..so if ur gonna go for it better go for 6800....


----------



## blade_runner (Oct 14, 2004)

[flAsh said:
			
		

> ]then why there's such a big cost difference of rs.5000???
> there must b sumthing???



Well the price diff is cuz u are comparing a top end card of the last generation with the low end crop of the current generation (no offence meant). I know its foolish but thats the way it works ! lol.


----------



## gr8prash (Oct 15, 2004)

K it seems tru blade.
moreover SM3 support in 6800 and its 2 extra pipelines pump enough power in it 2 play doom 3 with all eye candy enabled at 1280*1024.


----------

